# Im moving to Dubai next month.



## Matt-Evans (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi, 

I would really appreciate some advice, I am flying out to Dubai on the 28th of April 2015, I will be joining a real estate company and will be leasing properties, after having success here in the Uk i want to try my luck out in Dubai, i would like an idea on the general market out there at the moment? what people would look for with there agents? Does anyone have advice to ensure i become successful? Im really passionate and ambitious with top class customer service skills, i want to make Dubai work so any tips i would really appreciate. 

Thank you.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Matt-Evans said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would really appreciate some advice, I am flying out to Dubai on the 28th of April 2015, I will be joining a real estate company and will be leasing properties, after having success here in the Uk i want to try my luck out in Dubai,
> *Good for you*
> ...


See above, also depending on the company you're joining will also depend on how you are perceived. Some with so called fancy sounding western names we all avoid like the plague.

Good luck though.


----------



## Matt-Evans (Mar 29, 2015)

*reply*

Are you able to send me a PM? As i would like your opinion on the company i will be joining, thanks.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

5 posts needed...

But a search on this site may well give you the info you need - especially if the company's name is X and X


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Matt-Evans said:


> I am flying out to Dubai on the 28th of April 2015, I will be joining a real estate company


My commiserations.



Matt-Evans said:


> and will be leasing properties, after having success here in the Uk i want to try my luck out in Dubai,


It'll take a lot more than luck - you have no contact base, no clients in an entirely dog eat dog market where you won;t get any fees unless you sell.



Matt-Evans said:


> i would like an idea on the general market out there at the moment?


Its full of sharks, and other less trustworthy individuals. Market is flat, lots of properties.



Matt-Evans said:


> what people would look for with there agents?


More than a lukewarm IQ, the ability to not offer inappropriate properties and to admit when they have nothing. 

PS Your description suggests that you believe people have agents when you say 'their agents'. You don't - all properties are open to anyone to advertise and sell/rent. There are practically no relationships other than transactional types.



Matt-Evans said:


> Does anyone have advice to ensure i become successful? Im really passionate and ambitious with top class customer service skills,


Firstly, don;t come to Dubai. Customer Service isn't appreciated here. Its whomever can sell a rental and us renters don;t care much for relationship with agents as we will probably stay in a rental longer than you'll stay in the job.

Its like being asked to develop a relationship with a disposable razor. its nice and sharp, does its job, but its in the bin tomorrow and forgotten about.


----------



## Matt-Evans (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks for the honest response... 

My flights booked and i have committed to the move to Dubai and will give it my best shot to try and make it work.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Matt-Evans said:


> Thanks for the honest response...
> 
> My flights booked and i have committed to the move to Dubai and will give it my best shot to try and make it work.


Hi,
I love the way that asked for advice and then basically ignore everything given and are still coming here like Dick Whittington (Dick Turpin, more like!) to find your fame and fortune from the gold paved streets of Dubai.
You will get eaten alive by the established sharks in this market - can we make it any clearer?
Best of luck - you will really need it.
Steve


----------



## Matt-Evans (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi steve, 

Unfortunately i committed to the move before signing up to the forum, I understand from what you have said it is a very competitive market. Fortunately i will be staying with friends in Dubai free of charge as i aim to keep the costs down as low as possible with the view to then find a place of my own if i become successful. So i believe from what you are saying is that i do not stand any chance at all in the leasing market? I'm looking for any advice to make my chances a little higher and i will be willing to work 24/7 to try to make it successful for myself. I have been informed that their are many un professional agents out in Dubai and have been told if i offer good service such as simply responding to clients and being honest i will be in with a good shot, can i get your thoughts? 

Thank you for the honest advice.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Matt-Evans said:


> Hi steve,
> 
> Unfortunately i committed to the move before signing up to the forum, I understand from what you have said it is a very competitive market. Fortunately i will be staying with friends in Dubai free of charge as i aim to keep the costs down as low as possible with the view to then find a place of my own if i become successful. So i believe from what you are saying is that i do not stand any chance at all in the leasing market? I'm looking for any advice to make my chances a little higher and i will be willing to work 24/7 to try to make it successful for myself. I have been informed that their are many un professional agents out in Dubai and have been told if i offer good service such as simply responding to clients and being honest i will be in with a good shot, can i get your thoughts?
> 
> Thank you for the honest advice.


In all honesty what everyone has said is correct, however, you do have a chance of making some money if you're a good agent and work for one of bigger companies. I know a few agents that survived just fine out here, though maximum length of time stayed was 2 years. No one saw this as a longer term option like people I've met in other industries. 

If you work for one of bigger companies the agency fee will be 5% of value of contract. Your employer will get half, you wil get half. It is likely you will 'specialise' in an area such as Downtown or Marina and be unable to rent out apartments in other areas. If an acquaintances you meet verifies that you directed them to an agent who deals in an other area, and they get the contract, you get 50% of their 50%. Equally same can happen to you, someone else can get 50% of your fee for merely giving you a phone number. You will also be competing with other companies for the same apartments, if one of them rents it out you get nothing. 

More money to be made in selling side, but without contacts and a market where no one is buying you have zero chance of getting in on the action. 

Also bare in mind that you will need to rent a car to get to all your appointments as you can't rely on public transport to get you around. Bigger companies may provide you with a mobile phone, but if not that'll be another expense. If you want to be a success you will have a reduced social life as majority of appointments will be around other people's working lives. 

It's really cutthroat here, so all the best.


----------



## Matt-Evans (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi, 

The company i will be working for offer me a company phone and they also have pool cars which can be used for free by staff, i have savings at around £3000GBP and will be going straight into a leasing role. The company did offer me the sales role but as i would need cash flow i felt it was better to start in leasing and then move over into sales. Im not sure how many times you would of heard this but i am willing to have almost no social life in my first year in Dubai, i understand i will need to do everything i possibly can to survive there and considering I'm only 20 i don't have much choice at the moment. Do you currently work in the real estate market? I don't know if I'm kidding myself I'm just looking for someone to tell me ill be ok if I'm willing to work hard, long hours and give a good service! As you can probably tell I'm very ambitious...


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

What everyone has said is pretty accurate.

On that note, if you have already agreed and flights are booked, then don't stress it. You have your accommodations sorted for free and have some savings so you'll be fine. 

Unfortunately, it is very cut throat and i DO personally believe that if you offer good customer service, your name will be shared and perhaps you can build a client base from referrals. I just feel that because the industry is so cut throat and nasty that even good/honest people start to lie, cheat and turn into sharks to survive and pay their rent. It's sad but seems true. 

Good luck! Come over and try it out. Best case, you'll make a good living and find new opportunities while you are out here. Worst case, go back with lesson learned.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Matt-Evans said:


> Hi,
> 
> The company i will be working for offer me a company phone and they also have pool cars which can be used for free by staff, i have savings at around £3000GBP and will be going straight into a leasing role. The company did offer me the sales role but as i would need cash flow i felt it was better to start in leasing and then move over into sales. Im not sure how many times you would of heard this but i am willing to have almost no social life in my first year in Dubai, i understand i will need to do everything i possibly can to survive there and considering I'm only 20 i don't have much choice at the moment. Do you currently work in the real estate market? I don't know if I'm kidding myself I'm just looking for someone to tell me ill be ok if I'm willing to work hard, long hours and give a good service! As you can probably tell I'm very ambitious...


Sorry, but I can give no guarantees everything will be ok. As you've signed up to come anyway, there's probably no harm in giving it a try. Pool car has just saved you 1,500AED a month, as long as you get to use it when needed of course. 

I work in a totally unrelated field, but you'll soon find out that here the pool of expats to hangout with is actually comparatively small. You'll meet a lot of people socially, I wouldn't not socialise at all if I were you as that could be where a lot of your business comes from. As I said earlier, you'll get 50% of a referral, so if you refer a social contact to a colleague who rents via them you'll get a fee. 

Do some research before you come out on Dubizzle about how not to lay out the adverts, look at how many agents lie in their descriptions as they don't match the pictures. Also though, consider how many adverts there are from different agents about the same property. This will give you an idea of the volume of crap agents you are trying to get in front of with viewings. If you are a good agent you will get people who forward on your details to other people, as agents worth dealing with are rare as rocking horse poo.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I get what you're saying Welshy, but there is nothing more annoying when out for a quiet beer someone hassling you for contacts etc. - even more so if they find out what you do.


----------



## Matt-Evans (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes I completley understand, all I can do it give it my best shot, I will try and give the best service possible, anyway I'll let you guys know how I'm getting on once I'm out there. I'm still very excited and motivated, I have nothing to loose!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Give it a shot. You never know. My agent was recommended and he's western-educated, extremely polite, knows that women call the shots when it comes to choosing the next place to live so gave me all the time in the day to answer questions and show me (identical) properties in the same area over and over. 

If you fail at RE it doesn't mean you can't find another job here. It's much easier to find a job in Dubai whilst you're actually here.

Being a white male with a UK passport will help you immensely - and if you are good at sales, you could easily swap over to "Business Development". I've not got a degree and was offered a bus dev position with a base salary of AED10K plus uncapped commission (30%). 

Life (and Dubai) is what you make of it. Don't let all these old fogeys (love y'all) get you down. Starting travelling/expat life at 20 on a risk is highly envious to most of us. 

And if the _worst_ happened, you'll end up back home. Simples.


----------



## Matt-Evans (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you, as i have friends over there i do have potential options to go into another line of work once I'm out there. But i am really passionate about Real Estate and the potential earning can be very high once established so i will see how it goes. If there are any employee's watching over this or anyone who knows of potential jobs for young ambitious person like myself then please do get in contact as id be willing to consider.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

The guy is only 20 and ambitious. Chances are he will socialize and end up getting a proper job doing something else. How much money were we all making at 20 doing what kind of work?

I think with his accommodation resources and access to a car/phone he's in great shape to start sorting out his life in a new place.

OP I admire your commitment, look at this opportunity to get your foot in the door and climb your way to the top.


----------



## Alliyahazarah (Mar 30, 2015)

Hay Matt ,

I hope to move to Dubai within the next 6 months , same age as you too !

I think everybody is being on honest but don't let that stop you ! It's a risk worth taking .. It would be Great if we can stay in touch and you can let me know how you get on ?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Take on what everyone has said and come out here, work like a dog and you will do fine. 
I moved out alone at 18 into real estate and have done it successfully for 7 years. 

They have a crap reputation out here like anywhere else in the world, oh well.... 

Keep your head down, focus on a specific area of leasing and learn every tower, every unit and every floor plan like the back of your hand. Advertise truthfully, do not send people to apartments alone, call databases of old and existing clients every day to get listings and leads. 

Good luck. PM if need advise on company you are joining, I know them all.


----------



## Bau (Mar 24, 2015)

Sorry to go a bit off topic: anybody would be able to recommend me an agent/agency? PMs are ok 

Thank you and best of luck to Matt,

A.


----------



## Matt-Evans (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi, 

This morning this forum page came to mind as i was on it constantly before moving to Dubai but as soon as i got here i completely forgot about it! I just want to give an update as before coming out here i got a lot of criticism and was told id be on the next flight home... well a few months on I'm still here actually doing really well! don't get my wrong i have been working some silly amount of hours.. but i just wanted to let you all know and others that are thinking of moving to Dubai that many people here have a generic opinion and especially in Real Estate, don't get me wrong their are some right numpties out there but their are also the good ones! If you want it bad enough and willing to put the hard work in then get yourself out here because the money is great!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Matt-Evans said:


> Hi,
> 
> This morning this forum page came to mind as i was on it constantly before moving to Dubai but as soon as i got here i completely forgot about it! I just want to give an update as before coming out here i got a lot of criticism and was told id be on the next flight home... well a few months on I'm still here actually doing really well! don't get my wrong i have been working some silly amount of hours.. but i just wanted to let you all know and others that are thinking of moving to Dubai that many people here have a generic opinion and especially in Real Estate, don't get me wrong their are some right numpties out there but their are also the good ones! If you want it bad enough and willing to put the hard work in then get yourself out here because the money is great!


Really pleased it's worked out for you.

When you say the money is great, what do you mean? 10k, 50k, 100k a month? More?


----------



## cfposi (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi Matt,

You sound like a good agent - if you work in the Marina or Downtown, ping me your details by PM and I'll look you up when I arrive next month. I'll be looking for a place and could use a good agent!


----------

